# Any body in the U.P. or northern WI



## Greatwyrm (Sep 16, 2003)

I may be forced to relocate to the southern area of Michigan's upper peninsula or norther Wisconsin after the first of the year.  Does anyone have a group in or around the Menominee, MI/Marinette, WI area?


----------



## guildnavigator (Sep 2, 2009)

*Recently moved to Marinette*

Hey,

My name is Dave Hendrick. I recently moved to Marinette from Milwaukee, and I am looking to play or start up my own table. Thoughts?

Game on!

Dave


----------

